

Lance Armstrong stripped of titles, banned for life - andreyf
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/cycling/lancearmstrong/9496174/Lance-Armstrong-to-be-stripped-of-Tour-de-France-titles-and-banned-for-life-as-he-gives-up-fight-over-drug-charges.html

======
rovils
Thanks for submitting this. Personally I am sad to know of this. He had been a
personal hero since I have read his book "It's Not About The Bike: My Journey
Back to Life" which really helped me go on, one point of my life The world
needs heroes they can look upto and this kind of thing can shatter the
believes. Lance should have continued the fight if not for himself than for
his fans...

